# FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.



## DerEcki (22. Oktober 2013)

*FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Hey , vorab wenn das hier ein falscher Theard ist , sorry . Also was mich interessiert , was haltet ihr wenn ihr Erwachsen oder wirklich eine vernünftige Geistliche reife in Bezug auf Spiele habt , von Minderjährigen die Spiele ab 18 spielen ?
Es gibt ja allerhand was man da hört .
Die einen können garnicht kompensieren wie oder in welchem Umfang sie Shooter spielen und kommen darauf nicht wirklich klar ..diese "KIDDIE Gamer " ,
Wiederum gibt es auch jene denen wohl bewusst ist , was sie dort Spielen und wie sie damit umgehen zu haben. 
Ich persönlich finde , die Eltern spielen eine große Rolle . 
Bei mir ist (war) es so , (ich bin 15) , meine Eltern geben sehr wohl Acht wie lange ich spiele und wie ich mich verhalte . Ab und zu sagen sie schon es reicht jetzt ersteinmal. Gut das respektiere ich auch. Was ich bewundernswert finde , das selbst meine Mutter sich an meinen Schreibtisch gesetzt hat und eine runde Arma und Battlefield gespielt hat. 
Nun was mich beschäftigt , wie steht ihr dazu ? Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht ? Oder wie war es damals bei euch ?  
Ich möchte nur noch einmal sagen  (schreiben) ich selbst , meine Eltern und Erwachsene Mitspieler in Arma sagten mir das ich aus deren Sicht mich genauso verhalte wie es eig erwartet wird (Verantwortungsvoll nicht überdrehend , übertreibend ) wie man es anderen meiner Altersklasse zuordnen würde .
Daher würde mich eure Meinung interessieren  grade von Erwachsenen 

MfG ich


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Das würde eher zu den Quick-Polls gehören als in die User-News. Hier ist eher der "Ich habe etwas im Internet gefunden, dass ich jedem mitteilen möchte"-Bereich.


----------



## QOE (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



DerEcki schrieb:


> was haltet ihr wenn ihr Erwachsen oder wirklich eine vernünftige Geistliche reife in Bezug auf Spiele habt , von Minderjährigen die Spiele ab 18 spielen ?



Was ist schon _normal _oder _erwachsen_? Wenn jemand schwer gestört ist (und das sind viele von grund auf), wird das durch solche Medien ggf. einfach nur noch "etwas" schlimmer. Aber ich denke nicht das es bei den meisten Menschen etwas ausmacht oder sie negativ beeinflusst.

Ich für meinen Teil spielte schon mit 6 Jahren GTA II und diverse andere Ballerspiele (meine Eltern hat Jugendschutz einfach nie interessiert) und was soll ich sagen - es hat mir echt nicht geschadet...
Man muss halt Realität und Fiktion von einander trennen, dass konnte ich immer.

Hätte nicht gedacht das sich jemand mit 15 wirklich jemand darüber Gedanken macht aber kann wohl nicht schaden.


----------



## DerEcki (22. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Das würde eher zu den Quick-Polls gehören als in die User-News. Hier ist eher der "Ich habe etwas im Internet gefunden, dass ich jedem mitteilen möchte"-Bereich.


Okay danke , und sorry , nächstes mal weiß ich ja bescheid


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Ich will niemanden etwas absprechen, aber wie jemand wirklich tickt kann nur beurteilen der einen 24/7 kennt. Gut über die Gameseinstufung kann man mitunter streiten aber irgendwie steckt doch etwas Sinn dahinter.
 Edit habe mal die Rennleitung angeklingelt damit die den Thread passend einparkt


----------



## DerEcki (22. Oktober 2013)

QOE schrieb:


> Was ist schon normal oder erwachsen? Wenn jemand schwer gestört ist (und das sind viele von grund auf), wird das durch solche Medien ggf. einfach nur noch "etwas" schlimmer. Aber ich denke nicht das es bei den meisten Menschen etwas ausmacht oder sie negativ beeinflusst.  Ich für meinen Teil spielte schon mit 6 Jahren GTA II und diverse andere Ballerspiele (meine Eltern hat Jugendschutz einfach nie interessiert) und was soll ich sagen - es hat mir echt nicht geschadet... Man muss halt Realität und Fiktion von einander trennen, dass konnte ich immer.  Hätte nicht gedacht das sich jemand mit 15 wirklich jemand darüber Gedanken macht aber kann wohl nicht schaden.



Ja das ist wirklich denke ich der Knackpunkt : man sollte einfach Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können . 
Das Thema hat mich seid dem ich es durch die Medien gehört habe wie zb "Killer Spiele unsere Kinder werden Mörder" interessiert. 

Ich denke es ist in manchen Fällen ganz gut, sich auch in meinem Alter, mit solchen Sachen auseinander zusetzen . Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## DerEcki (22. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden etwas absprechen, aber wie jemand wirklich tickt kann nur beurteilen der einen 24/7 kennt. Gut über die Gameseinstufung kann man mitunter streiten aber irgendwie steckt doch etwas Sinn dahinter. Edit habe mal die Rennleitung angeklingelt damit die den Thread passend einparkt



Danke 
Ja das mit der Game Einstufung ist schon gut so wie es ist hast wohl recht


----------



## jaggerbagger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Also bei mir war es so, ich hab mit Star Wars Battlefornt (ab 16 damals, ich war 12 oder 13) angefangen. Darauf folgend viel USK18 Spiele, Far Cry und Ähnliche.
Mein Dad hat aber auch schon immer gezockt, daher wohl das Interesse meinerseits. Sorge mussten sich meine Eltern jedoch nie machen, was dieses Thema angeht.

Aber meine Eltern haben immer darauf Acht gegeben, dass ich nicht übermäßig spiele.
Bezogen auf den Einfluss auf mich muss ich sagen, mich hat das nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt. Wie schon QOE das beschrieben hat, das hängt sehr davon ab, wie man dazu steht und alles was man beim zocken an Eindrücken bekommt, verarbeitet.

Beispielsweise aus meinem Freundeskreis weiß ich auch, dass es eben auch anders sein kann und man mit dem Gespielten nicht so gut klar kommt und die Realität anders wahrnimmt, unabhängig von der Kontrolle der Eltern.

Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass es wirklich wichtig ist, dass Eltern sich genau anschauen sollten und vor allem ihre Kinder einschätzen sollten können, bevor sie diese Spiele wie beispielsweise GTA5 spielen lassen. Vor Allem, da heute die Grafik realistischer ist als früher und somit die Grenze zwischen Realität und Spiel undeutlicher ist.

Gedanken machen sich viele in jungen Jahren nicht wirklich denke ich. Das habe ich auch nicht wirklich gemacht.
Jedoch zeigt sich immer noch, dass es viele der angesprochenen "Kiddie-Gamer" gibt, aber die wird es wohl immer geben.

Minderjährige bei Spielen haben mir schon oft den Spaß an diesen genommen, eben durch das teilweise unreife Verhalten. Aber ich denke diese Ausnahmen wird es immer geben. Man muss damit zurecht kommen.

So jetzt hab ich hier viel zu viel geschrieben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Gut mit meiner Jugend kann ich nicht glänzen da es solche Spielereien noch nicht gab. Ich hatte auch genug jüngere Leute kennengelernt die halbwegs normaler waren wie manche Ü18, aber irgendwann schlägt das Ich durch und man kann merken das sein Gegenüber noch ein paar Pfennig an der Mark fehlen. Ich hatte von CoD 2 bis Teil 5 so einiges an Leuten erleben dürfen.
 Bitte nutze doch den " Bearbeiten Button " anstatt mehrere Postings nacheinander zu verzapfen.


----------



## DerEcki (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja diese Ausnahmen wird es immer geben ...  und ich finde es ist grundsätzlich immer gut das es diese FSK Einschränkung gibt , aber ein Großteil muss auch von den Erziehungsberechtigten kommen , wie du schon gesagt hast. ich selbst habe Freunde die es besser und Schlechter verarbeiten können.
Ich selbst habe bei einem Freund auf der PS3 diese eine Foltermission (gta 5 ) gespielt , mit Trevor meine ich... Und ich muss sagen hier war für mich der Zeitpunkt wo ich mir selbst gesagt habe , ok für andere ist das sicher noch ok aber ich muss sowas nicht andauernd spielen (andauernd Spielen bezieht sich auf diese eine Mission ) hier war es für mich ausgereizt. 
Undja so schöne diese neuen Engines auch sind .. vor und Nachteile gibt es da wohl immer , ich stehe dem wohl ganz neutral gegenüber den der Fortschritt lässt sich ja nicht aufhalten ...


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Ich hab mich interessanterweise immer an die Altersfreigaben gehalten, ausser bei CoD 4. Vermutlich deshalb, weil ich als Schüler nie Kohle gesehen hab, da hiess es immer "Kohle? Geh obbeide!" ^^

Das ganze Geld wurde dann selbstverständlich zukunftsorientiert in Playbo...ööh.. auf's Sparbuch eingezahlt. 

Ich meine, mein erster "richtiger" PC war mit 17, da kann man kaum noch was falsch machen.


(Grundgütiger, die elterliche Kombination aus Schwabe und Schweizerin war wohl doch etwas overkill im Bezug auf den Spartrieb )


----------



## Etemuss (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Hallo,

bei mir(14)ist es so, dass ich immer versuche auf meine Rechtschreibung zu achten,nett mit anderen umgehe und denn Leuten immer versuche zu Helfen grade damit niemand merkt das ich nicht alt genug bin. 

Ich habe mir grade zu dem Thema viele Gedanken gemacht und finde es schade,dass immer alle auf einen Kamm geschert werden und man keinen TS benutzen kann weil man angst hat fertig gemacht zu werden.

Ich kann einschätzen was ich spiele und was ich in denn spielen mache. Meine Eltern haben sich mit dem Thema Jugendschutz nicht viel auseinander gesetzt aber sie wissen das sie mir vertrauen können.

Sicherlich gibt es denn Jugendschutz nicht umsonst, aber wenn der Spieler Reif genug ist, in der Schule nicht Komplett durchdreht(wo ich einige kenne) und man sich einigermaßen artikulieren kann, sehe ich da kein Problem ^^.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 13 und zocke CoD, BF etc. SEHR lange. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ich die nötige Reife besitze, niemanden mehr mit "Hurensohn" im Voice-Chat anzureden. Vor 2 Jahren sah das noch anders aus ... der Großteil meiner Freunde (13-15 Jahre alt) spielen auch diese Spiele. 

edit: Was mein Vorredner mit dem Thema TeamSpeak angesprochen hat, empfinde ich genauso. In der Schule bin ich auch fast immer einer der  Klassenbesten. Meine Eltern sind mit meinen Zeugnissen zufrieden: Durchschnitte: 2.7; 2.8; 2.7 (5.; 6.; 7; Klasse)


----------



## xElv1sHD (15. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir isses genauso. Bin 15 Jahre alt und zocke täglich ca. 3 Stunden. Ich zocke alles mögliche, von DotA über Dark Souls und PlanetSide bis zu Battlefield und CoD. Bin eig. auch immer einer der besten in meiner Klasse (9. Klasse hatte ich nen Durchschnitt von 2,3 auf der Realschule). Und nein, ich beleidige keine Leute und habe keine Piepsstimme wie die ganzen CoD Kiddies^^

MfG
xElv1sHD


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Jup, auch dabei bin 15, zocke seit einem Jahr BF, hab auch mal CoD gezockt, UN hab noch nie jemand beleidigt im Chat oder so, da man einfach von diesem Kinder sind schlecht Motto wegkommen will. Ich kann auch gut zwischen Fiktion und Realität differenzieren, meine Eltern sind zum Beispiel von einem Film sehr betroffen, ich fast nie da ich mir dann immer wieder in den Kopf rufe dass das nur ein Film ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Es ist schon richtig das man zwischen echter Welt und viritueller Welt unterscheiden sollte. Ich kenne auch viele die einfach alles aus CoD nachnachen wollen mit Softairs etc.
Also ich selber (14) zocke auch sehr vieles.
Ich selber kann gut mit Menschen umgehen und das haben mir schon viele gesagt. In ts oder so bleibe ich immer sachlich.
Ich selber hab eine eigene Grenze zwischen Realität und viritueller Welt. Meine Mum sieht fsk etc auch nicht so kritisch auser es sind totale psycho Filme oder spiele. 
Mein Vater weis selber das ich unterscheiden kann und kauft mir auch mal ein Game wenn  ich es will.
Habr jetzt damit ich endlich einen eigenen PC habe mir Ferienjobs etc gesucht und habe mir mein geld sepber erarbeitet und im alter von den jüngsten Kindern die CoD odet so spielen habe ich noch lieberot Spielzeug gespielt und noch nichtmal so sehr für PC spiele interesiert.
Von dem "Computer macht dumm" halte ich überhaupt nichts da ich sehr viele kenne die ohne PC zu zocken, dumm sind und viele die viel PC zocken und trotzdem sehr gut sind. Ich selber habe jedes Jahr einen guten schnitt. (Immer ca. Um 2,30 am Gymnasium momentan 8. Klasse)
In League of Legends spiel ich fast nur noch abends da da alle kleinen Kinder ins Bett müssen. 
Die Kleineren Kinder sollten Rennspiele spielen bis sie unterscheiden können und die Eltern sollten merken wann das ist.
^^ total übertriebener Text jetzt und wer sich hier durchgelesen hat gj.
Gruß Meik


----------



## Noob-boost (15. Dezember 2013)

Etemuss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir(14)ist es so, dass ich immer versuche auf meine Rechtschreibung zu achten,nett mit anderen umgehe und denn Leuten immer versuche zu Helfen grade damit niemand merkt das ich nicht alt genug bin.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich es auch (bin 13), allerdings darf ich z.B. keine Spiele ab 18 spielen. Wenn ich es dann mal ausnahmsweise darf (durfte mir GTA V mit einem Kumpel für 2 Tage ausleihen), dann spielt mein Vater auch am Anfang mal mit um mal zu sehen, ob das wirklich okay ist. Spiele ab 16 darf ich schon spielen (hab auch 2), aber auch da hat mein Vater am Anfang mitgespielt.

Kinder die 10 sind und dann bei CoD in der Lobby (wenn ich es mal bei einem Kumpel spielen), die ganze Zeit H****sohn rumschreien, nerven dann schon...


----------



## Icedaft (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Traurig zu sehen, wie wenig einige Eltern es interessiert was ihre Kinder so treiben...und noch trauriger, das Sie anscheinend nicht wissen, das sie mit einem Bein im Knast stehen wenn sie ihren Kindern Spiele zugänglich machen, die für deren Altersklasse nicht freigegeben sind.

Das Kinder von ihrer sozialen und psychischen Reife her sehr unterschiedlich zu bewerten sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bin 13 und zocke CoD, BF etc. SEHR lange. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ich die nötige Reife besitze, niemanden mehr mit "Hurensohn" im Voice-Chat anzureden. Vor 2 Jahren sah das noch anders aus ... der Großteil meiner Freunde (13-15 Jahre alt) spielen auch diese Spiele.



Niemanden (mehr) mit "Hurensohn" zu beschimpfen hat weniger mit geistiger Reife sondern eher etwas mit Erziehung zu tun. Mangelnde "geistige Reife" oder ein Alter von 11 Jahren entschuldigt so ein Verhalten jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Traurig zu sehen, wie wenig einige Eltern es interessiert was ihre Kinder so treiben...und noch trauriger, das Sie anscheinend nicht wissen, das sie mit einem Bein im Knast stehen wenn sie ihren Kindern Spiele zugänglich machen, die für deren Altersklasse nicht freigegeben sind.
> 
> Das Kinder von ihrer sozialen und psychischen Reife her sehr unterschiedlich zu bewerten sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


 
Du weißt schon dass die Eltern selbst entscheiden können was die Kinder spielen, steht selbst auf der Seite der USK im FAQ Bereich. 

Gibt es behördliche Konsequenzen für Eltern, die sich nicht an die Altersangaben halten?
Nein, der Staat regelt nicht, wie welche Medieninhalte Eltern zu Hause ihren Kindern zugänglich machen. Das ist und bleibt Recht und Verantwortung der Eltern.


Bitte sehr.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Niemanden (mehr) mit "Hurensohn" zu beschimpfen hat weniger mit geistiger Reife sondern eher etwas mit Erziehung zu tun. Mangelnde "geistige Reife" oder ein Alter von 11 Jahren entschuldigt so ein Verhalten jedenfalls nicht.



Meine Eltern haben mich sehr gut erzogen, falls du darauf hinaus willst. Nur habe ich mich damit damals cool gefühlt. Wenn ich das jetzt so betrachte, finde ich so etwas unnötig. Das ist der heutige Sprachgebrauch, ein Jugend-Jargon.


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich find's lächerlich, das Spiele wie CoD, BF, GTA oder, oder, oder immer mehr mit Kindern (12, 13, 14...) vergewaltigt werden. Kein Wunder das es immer mehr Aggressivität in Schulen gibt, auch wenn die Eltern selber entscheiden können was die Kinder spielen können, ist es Blamabel das Eltern das zulassen. 

Ein Vorposter: 'Ich versuche eine gute Rechtschreibung zu haben', große Worte für ein Kind das die Deutsche Sprache nicht beherrscht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde mit meinen 13 Lebensjahren mal stark behaupten, dass Shooter oder sonstige Spiele ab 18 Agression nur leicht fördern und nicht fordern. Aggressive Schüler, sowie ich (leider) werden bzw. wurden gemobbt oder haben andere soziale Probleme. Ersteres gilt für mich. Ich wurde früher verprügelt und anderweitig gemobbt, weil ich dick war. Ich war früher dadurch also sehr aggressiv und bin es heute auch, aber das hat andere banale Gründe außer Spiele.Jedoch hält es sich bei mir in Grenzen und ich verprügel keine Respektpersonen oder Mitschüler, sofern es nicht der Verteidigung dient. Letzteres bezieht sich auf Mitschüler  Wie soll ich gegen Erwachsene eine Chance haben?  D.h. also, dass Kinder/Jugendliche, die wissen, was Realität und was Virtualität ist, diese Spiele ruhig spielen können. Kinder/J. mit einer hohen Gewaltbereitschaft sollten diese Spiele nicht spielen. ^^


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich würde mit meinen 13 Lebensjahren mal stark behaupten, dass Shooter oder sonstige Spiele ab 18 Agression nur leicht fördern und nicht fordern. Aggressive Schüler, sowie ich (leider) werden bzw. wurden gemobbt oder haben andere soziale Probleme. Ersteres gilt für mich. Ich wurde früher verprügelt und anderweitig gemobbt, weil ich dick war. Ich war früher dadurch also sehr aggressiv und bin es heute auch, aber das hat andere banale Gründe außer Spiele.Jedoch hält es sich bei mir in Grenzen und ich verprügel keine Respektpersonen oder Mitschüler, sofern es nicht der Verteidigung dient. Letzteres bezieht sich auf Mitschüler  Wie soll ich gegen Erwachsene eine Chance haben?  D.h. also, dass Kinder/Jugendliche, die wissen, was Realität und was Virtualität ist, diese Spiele ruhig spielen können. Kinder/J. mit einer hohen Gewaltbereitschaft sollten diese Spiele nicht spielen. ^^



Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was meinst du warum vorne ganz groß in Rot: 'FSK 18' steht?


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was meinst du warum vorne ganz groß in Rot: 'FSK 18' steht?


 
Damit die Eltern sich schnell ein Bild machen können und dass dann sichergestellt ist dass jeder auch noch so Hinterbliebene Stein dieses Spiel spielen kann ohne gleich Amok zu laufen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Dezember 2013)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Damit die Eltern sich schnell ein Bild machen können und dass dann sichergestellt ist dass jeder auch noch so Hinterbliebene Stein dieses Spiel spielen kann ohne gleich Amok zu laufen.



Kurz zusammengefasst xD Es dient als "EMPFOHLEN mit 18 zu spielen"


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Mein Vater zumir : Solange ich nicht abrutsche , Trinke oder Drogen nehme kann man drüber reden. Manche kenne ich , die sehen ein "Movement" in einem Spiel und schlagen am nächsten Tag mit dem Move einen in der Schule zusammen und sagen: Ich bin der Pro !
Aber solange man was mit seinem Kumpels macht und vorm PC hockt und das Spiel spielt und nicht andere damit gefährdet etc. finde ich ist das Okay. Aber jeder hat seine eigene Meinung. Jeder möchte somit die "Kinder" schützen. Manche können auch keine Horror Filme schauen , manche (wie ich) sind da abgehärtet. Kommt auf dem Typ der Person und auf ihn selber an.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Also ich zocke auch schon seit langem Ballerspiele und das hat mir nie was ausgemacht. (vllt so ab 12 oder so )
Damals noch Openarena und so auf ner uralten Via Möhre. Aber da konnte man auch schon metzeln.

Also geschadet hats mir mMn nicht. Meine Eltern wussten aber nix davon und hättens auch nicht erlaubt.
Einige Sachen in Filmen fand ich damals, als ich sie zum ersten mal gesehen hab, aber schon ganz schön hart.

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn anderen eigentlich zu junge mitspielen.
Solange sie sich einigermaßen benehmen und ich keinen Wutanfall in ekliger Kinderstimme ertragen muss ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Shona (16. Dezember 2013)

GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was meinst du warum vorne ganz groß in Rot: 'FSK 18' steht?


Damit Leute wie du nicht merken das der Threadtitel falsch ist, weil es die USK ist und nicht FSK.  Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst xD Es dient als "EMPFOHLEN mit 18 zu spielen"


Falsch ein USK18 einstufung gilt ganz gewiss nicht als Empfehlung es erst mit 18 zu spielen sondern das man es erst AB18 spielen darf. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehören Eltern mit einer Geldstrafe zur Verantwortung gezogen wenn sie ihren Kinder Zugang zu Spielen geben die nicht für sie bestimmt sind. 

Mal davon abgesehen hab ich mit 12 oder 13 draußen gespielt obwohl ich auch ab und zu am Amiga bzw.  dann später PC meines Vaters gesessen habe und Lemmings gespielt hab


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Ach, was Du nur wieder hast, die Eltern wissen doch selbst am besten, ob der kleine schon einen Stiefel verträgt, außerdem ist er immer so schön ruhig wenn er sich mit seinen Kumpels eine Tüte durchgezogen hat....


----------



## xElv1sHD (16. Dezember 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Dezember 2013)

It's already escalated.


----------



## debalz (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Solange das Gehirn noch nicht entwickelt ist sollte man es sicherlich nicht mit Spielen und Filmen für Erwachsene füttern. Nicht nur weil es stumpfes passives Konsumieren ist ohne jegliche kreative Eigenleistung, die Zeit vor dem Rechner fehlt euch Kindern, um Sozialverhalten und Empathie weiterzuentwickeln. Lest Bücher, geht zu den Pfadfindern, macht Sport und spielt im Schlamm - so wie es euren kindlichen Bedürfnissen entspricht und eurem unterentwickelten Gehirn und Körper gut tun würde.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



debalz schrieb:


> Solange das Gehirn noch nicht entwickelt ist sollte man es sicherlich nicht mit Spielen und Filmen für Erwachsene füttern. Nicht nur weil es stumpfes passives Konsumieren ist ohne jegliche kreative Eigenleistung, die Zeit vor dem Rechner fehlt euch Kindern, um Sozialverhalten und Empathie weiterzuentwickeln. Lest Bücher, geht zu den Pfadfindern, macht Sport und spielt im Schlamm - so wie es euren kindlichen Bedürfnissen entspricht und eurem unterentwickelten Gehirn und Körper gut tun würde.


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## xElv1sHD (16. Dezember 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...



Würde ich auch so unterstreichen^^


----------



## debalz (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Als Vater von 13 Kindern kann ich noch ergänzen: seit die Kleinen in den luftigen aber gemütlichen Ställen hinter dem Schlachthaus meines Hofgutes untergebracht sind waren sie nie mehr krank. Weiterhin haben sich durch die Bildung von dicker Hornhaut infolge des Verbots von Schuhen und unnötiger Kleidung die Verletzungen mit Schlachtmessern und anderen Arbeitsutensilien deutlich reduziert. Die Kreativität der Kinder hat einen spürbaren Schub erfahren, deutlich zu sehen an den Versuchen die bewohnten Ställe mit Kuhdung abzudichten und transluzente Lichteinlässe mit Ziegenhäuten herzustellen. Die gemeinsame Jauchegrubenutzung fördert zudem das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl. Das Bedürfnis nach Shootern oder Computerspielen im allgemeinen ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Nach einer Umfrage stellte sich heraus, dass 12 von den 13 Kindern gar nicht wissen was das überhaupt ist. Das eine "wissende" Kind muss über die Wintermonate leider im Getreidesilo isoliert werden, um das gefährlich Wissen nicht weitergeben zu können.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



debalz schrieb:


> Als Vater von 13 Kindern kann ich noch ergänzen: seit die Kleinen in den luftigen aber gemütlichen Ställen hinter dem Schlachthaus meines Hofgutes untergebracht sind waren sie nie mehr krank. Weiterhin haben sich durch die Bildung von dicker Hornhaut infolge des Verbots von Schuhen und unnötiger Kleidung die Verletzungen mit Schlachtmessern und anderen Arbeitsutensilien deutlich reduziert. Die Kreativität der Kinder hat einen spürbaren Schub erfahren, deutlich zu sehen an den Versuchen die bewohnten Ställe mit Kuhdung abzudichten und transluzente Lichteinlässe mit Ziegenhäuten herzustellen. Die gemeinsame Jauchegrubenutzung fördert zudem das Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl. Das Bedürfnis nach Shootern oder Computerspielen im allgemeinen ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Nach einer Umfrage stellte sich heraus, dass 12 von den 13 Kindern gar nicht wissen was das überhaupt ist. Das eine "wissende" Kind muss über die Wintermonate leider im Getreidesilo isoliert werden, um das gefährlich Wissen nicht weitergeben zu können.


 
Zumindest bei Dir kann man sich nicht über mangelnde Fantasie beklagen....


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ach, was Du nur wieder hast, die Eltern wissen doch selbst am besten, ob der kleine schon einen Stiefel verträgt, außerdem ist er immer so schön ruhig wenn er sich mit seinen Kumpels eine Tüte durchgezogen hat....


 Eltern wissen das schon, nur manchen ist es egal solange sie selbst ihre Ruhe haben. 

Nur weil man mit 13 ab und ann Ballerspiele zockt, heißt das ja nicht, dass man nur noch drinnen hockt und gar kein Leben mehr hat.

Zum Teil 2:
Hmm, also entweder hat da jemand nur extrem Indica lastige Kreuzungen oder er hat es übertrieben (rießige Bong trifft auf "ich schaffs in einem Zug" Willen) und ist mit allem überfordert.
Bei gesundem Sozialverhalten sollte das andernfalls in nem epischen Lachflash enden.
Also hab ich so gehört...


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Schade das Drogenkonsum als "normal" angesehen wird. Sollte ich meinen Sohn jemals damit erwischen, weis er was ihm blüht... Mir ist es nämlich nicht egal was mit ihm passiert und ob er sich sein Hirn wegkifft oder säuft. Wir haben hier in einem kleinen Dorf leider genug Beispiele, die es vor dem 25. "geschafft" haben - endgültig.


----------



## XyZaaH (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Schade das Drogenkonsum als "normal" angesehen wird. Sollte ich meinen Sohn jemals damit erwischen, weis er was ihm blüht... Mir ist es nämlich nicht egal was mit ihm passiert und ob er sich sein Hirn wegkifft oder säuft. Wir haben hier in einem kleinen Dorf leider genug Beispiele, die es vor dem 25. "geschafft" haben - endgültig.


 
Da hast du natürlich recht, ich hab viele Freunde, bin 15, die auch kiffen oder sich besaufen. Ist absolut nicht in Ordnung und schädigt nur die Gesundheit. Bin froh dass ich "clean" bin. Außerdem bin ich zu geizig, da ich mein Geld für PC Hardware ausgebe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Euch ist doch hoffentlich klar, dass z.B. auch Koffein eine Droge ist, oder?

Du trinkst jeden Morgen einen Kaffee?
Du kommst ohne den nicht richtig in die Gänge?
Glückwunsch. Du nimmst nicht nur täglich Drogen, du bist sogar abhängig.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Das ist aber ein ziemlich hilfloses Argument...

Mit 2 Tassen Kaffee kann/darf ich noch Auto fahren und Maschinen bedienen, meine Wahrnehmung und mein Denken wird nicht negativ beeinträchtigt und Koffein ist auch nicht dazu geeignet dauerhaft das Hirn zu schädigen....


----------



## maxmueller92 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hm.
Ich bin selber auch noch nicht volljährig und hab eigentlich schon immer auf die FSK geschissen, aber nur wenn mich das Spiel gereizt hat. So hab ich zB CoD oder BF bis jetzt nur auf Lans gezockt, zuhause ist da eher der Flugsimulator oder Sleeping Dogs angesagt, weils mir einfach mehr Spaß macht. Aus eigener Erfahrung haben Spiele für eine ältere Altersklasse nur denjenigen geschadet, die sie genau deshalb gepielt haben..Wenn da jetzt einer kommt und sich toll fühlt weil er ein Spiel ab 18 hat obwohl er 15 ist, sollte er die Finger von lassen. Wenn er es sich kauft weil ihm genau sowas Spaß macht - Meinetwegen.
Und von Drogen sollten echt nur die anfangen die sie auch nehmen/genommen haben, ansonsten hat man leider überhaupt keine Vorstellung davon was sie bewirken.
Für eine Dauerhafte Hirnschädigung ist Cannabis übrigens nicht geeignet, deswegen solls ja auch legalisiert werden.
Ich würds trotzdem nicht nehmen.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Das Cannabis , welches heutzutage verkauft wird, hat mit dem harmlosen Kraut welches vor 20-30 Jahre. Konsumiert wurde nichts mehr gemein. Die Wirkstoffkonzentration wurde durch Züchtung teilweise um den Faktor 50 erhöht, das führt bei dauerhaften Konsum zur Persönlichkeitsveränderungen und Einschränkung der Hirnfunktionen, bei Kinder/ Jugendlichen im Wachstum teilweise zur Zerstörung von ganzen Arealen. Ein guter Bekannter von mir ist Drogenfahnder....


----------



## Shona (17. Dezember 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Hm.
> Ich bin selber auch noch nicht volljährig und hab eigentlich schon immer auf die FSK geschissen


Finde den Fehler xD
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freiwillige_Selbstkontrolle_der_Filmwirtschaft & http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterhaltungssoftware_Selbstkontrolle



maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung haben Spiele für eine ältere Altersklasse nur denjenigen geschadet, die sie genau deshalb gepielt haben..Wenn da jetzt einer kommt und sich toll fühlt weil er ein Spiel ab 18 hat obwohl er 15 ist, sollte er die Finger von lassen. Wenn er es sich kauft weil ihm genau sowas Spaß macht - Meinetwegen.


Sorry aber ich hab noch nie so einen Blödsinn gelesen o.O Wie kommt man auf eine solche Erklärung warum man Spiele spielt die nicht seinem Alter entsprechend sind? 

Kriegt man sowas heutzutage in der Schule gelernt. oder ist das reine Fantasie?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Dezember 2013)

Letztendlich liegt es bei den Eltern. Ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der sich an die USK/FSK hält und von denen hat noch NIEMAND wegen solchen Spielen Verbrechen begangen. Für mich eindeutig ...


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Dann sag "Hallo".


----------



## debalz (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Es geht ja nicht um "Verbrechen begehen" sondern darum sich möglichst optimal zu entwickeln, um später als Erwachsener irgendwann mal glücklich und zufrieden sein zu können. Dabei sind soziale Kompetenz, Empathie, Allgemeinbildung, Konzentrations- und Durchsetzungsvermögen und viele andere Sachen extrem hilfreich. Diese Dinge werden imho durch nicht angemessenen Konsum nicht altergerechter Medien (und kiffen sowieso) je nach individueller Austattung der Kids und deren Umfeld z.T. erheblich negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich wohl eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Mein Sohn ist 10 und auch er spielt für meinen Geschmack schon recht viel (PC: Minecraft,The Cave, An Elysian Tale, etc., WII U Games: z.B. die Lego Serien, Mario etc., 3DS: Pokemon,Marvel Heroes, Ipad: Angy Birds, Plants Vs Zombies, etc.).

Aber - wir achten darauf das: 

-die Schule nicht darunter leidet (die Hausaufgaben werden durch meine Frau jeden Tag begleitet, schulische Probleme oder Probleme mit Mitschülern werden besprochen und Lösungen gesucht),
-das er sich regelmäßig (abseits der virtuellen Welt) mit Freunden verabredet
-draußen spielt und sich bewegt
-Sport treibt
-das wir uns täglich als Familie über das Tagesgeschehen unterhalten,
-wir uns genau ansehen was er am PC treibt.
-wir uns genau ansehen was er sich am Fernseher ansieht.

...das so einzuhalten, ist bei weitem nicht immer leicht (speziell für meine Frau, hält Sie doch den Löwenanteil daran...).

Wir könnten es uns auch einfach machen, einen Fernseher und einen PC in sein Zimmer stellen, Hausaufgaben und Schule sind seine Sache und nach uns die Sinnflut (so wie es leider viele Eltern machen, die nicht wissen was Sie ihren Kindern damit antun). Wäre bestimmt eine Zeit lang ein ruhigeres Leben für uns, bis dann die ersten Probleme auftauchen....


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag es mal als 13-Jähriger: Zu viel Kontrolle ist auch nicht gut. Je mehr man verbietet, desto mehr tut Ihr Sohn dies. ^^ Meine Eltern haben mich NIE kontrolliert und ich bin trotzdem auf einer Realschule als einer der Klassenbesten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal als 13-Jähriger: Zu viel Kontrolle ist auch nicht gut. Je mehr man verbietet, desto mehr tut Ihr Sohn dies. ^^ Meine Eltern haben mich NIE kontrolliert und ich bin trotzdem auf einer Realschule als einer der Klassenbesten.


 Da ist auch was dran.

Meine Eltern haben nicht geschumpfen, als ich auch bevor ich 16 war als mal mit Kumpels ein Bier (oder ein paar mehr) trinken war. Trotzdem hab ich das nur sehr selten gemacht.
Sie würden auch nichts sagen wenn ich ab und zu mit ein paar Kumpels ne Tüte rauchen würde. (was vermutlich daran liegt, dass sie gottseidank einigermaßen wissen was es mit verschiedenen Drogen auf sich hat und nicht nur die Propaganda im TV kennen.) Trotzdem bin ich nicht dauernd stoned.
Von Shootern sind sie aber nicht unbedingt begeistert. Was mich aber nicht am Spielen jener abhält.

Aber ob das wirklich daran liegt:


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal als 13-Jähriger: Zu viel Kontrolle ist auch nicht gut. Je mehr man verbietet, desto mehr tut Ihr Sohn dies. ^^ Meine Eltern haben mich NIE kontrolliert und ich bin trotzdem auf einer Realschule als einer der Klassenbesten.


 
Es geht nicht um Verbote, es geht um maßvollen und altersgerechten Umgang mit Spielen, Filmen und Genußmitteln. 
Wir kontrollieren da auch nicht ständig oder schauen dauernd über die Schulter, wir reden aber darüber was geht und was eben nicht - da läuft das Meiste auch einfach über Vertrauen.

Eines ist mal sicher, man kann als Eltern nicht alles und jedes Kontrollieren und ich und meine Frau haben auch gar keinen Bock darauf einen auf "MutterMutterMutter" und "VaterVaterVater" zu machen (Eltern, die meinen, sie müssten ihre Kinder"überbehüten" -> das finde ich genauso sch****)... Uns geht es einfach um Vertrauen, das auch Kinder ihre Geheimnisse haben und ihren Eltern nicht alles erzählen, dessen bin ich mir wohl bewußt.

Das Verhältnis zwischen uns ist aber so gut, das er von alleine erzählt ob es in der Schule Ärger mit dem Lehrer oder Mitschülern gab oder ob er Mist gebaut hat. Wie sich das in der Pubertät darstellt - wir werden sehen...



john201050 schrieb:


> Da ist auch was dran.
> 
> Meine Eltern haben nicht geschumpfen, als ich auch bevor ich 16 war als mal mit Kumpels ein Bier (oder ein paar mehr) trinken war. Trotzdem hab ich das nur sehr selten gemacht.
> Sie würden auch nichts sagen wenn ich ab und zu mit ein paar Kumpels ne Tüte rauchen würde. (was vermutlich daran liegt, dass sie gottseidank einigermaßen wissen was es mit verschiedenen Drogen auf sich hat und nicht nur die Propaganda im TV kennen.) Trotzdem bin ich nicht dauernd stoned.
> ...



Das richtig schön Ärger mit dem Jugendamt geben wenn das der Falsche in den Hals bekommt... klar probiert man sich als Jugendlicher aus (irgendwann war ich auch mal jung....keine Ahnung wann das war...), man sollte sich nur nicht dabei erwischen lassen...


----------



## Scathach86 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Die FSK wird schon nicht ohne Grund eingesetzt find ich, denn es gibt zu viele Fälle in denen die Kinder einfach vor dem Rechner geparkt werden, damit die Alten ihre Ruhe haben und wenn dann noch ein problematisches Umfeld dahinter steht oder gewisse geistige Defizite (nicht zwangsweise gesundheitsbedingt) dazu kommen seh ich es schon als problematisch an und leider häufen sich solche Fälle, in denen die ingame erlebten Dinge wirklich aufs reale Leben übertragen werden und die entsprechenden Spieler ihre Aggressionen durch reale Gewalt eher zu Ausdruck bringen.

Und da kommt dann halt die FSK ins Spiel, die derartige Problemfälle, die auch immer wieder durch die Medien rauschen, möglichst beseitigen will.

Das Problem ist aber nicht das Spiel selbst, sondern viel mehr der Umgang der entsprechenden Personen damit. Und speziell der Verkäufer des Spiels kann nun am wenigsten einschätzen, ob der Kunde nun die nötige geistige Reife mit sich bringt oder nicht. 

Ich selbst kann den ganzen Shootern zwar nichts abgewinnen, aber wers spielen will solls halt machen, hauptsache da kommt nicht mal einer an und hält mir ne Wumme an den Schädel (hab ich leider schon durch, allerdings war der nicht spielegeschädigt sondern einfach nur nen Bundeswehrfreak mit Aggressionsproblemen)


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

@*Icedaft:*
Achso, klang irgendwie so als würde jeder Schritt genaustens überwacht, kontrolliert und protokolliert werden. 
mMn totaler Schwachsinn, würde ja nur Trotzreaktionen provozieren.

Das mit dem Vertrauen ist dann aber so ähnlich wie es bei mir war.
Mir wurde vertraut, dass ich mich nicht komplett vollaufen lasse und dafür war es dann auch nicht komplett verboten. Hat dann auch geklappt.

Zu 2.: Eine Woche Klassenfahrt nach Holland...  (wie kann man sich als Lehrer nur sowas ausdenken? )
Aber auch so müsste ich keine ernsten Konsequenzen fürchten, wenn ich ab und zu mal am WE mit Kumpels was konsumieren würde. 
Solange es nicht unter der Woche/alleine zuhause usw. ist das auch mMn voll ok. Weniger schädlich & weniger gefählich als Trinken, also wieso nicht?


Aber irgendwie kommen wir vom Thema "USK18 Titel mit unter 18" ab.
Wobei es da ja so ähnlich ist. Die Eltern müssen sich drum kümmern, dass das Kind damit richtig umgeht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Dezember 2013)

Scathach86 schrieb:


> und hält mir ne Wumme an den Schädel (hab ich leider schon durch, allerdings war der nicht spielegeschädigt sondern einfach nur nen Bundeswehrfreak mit Aggressionsproblemen)



Sowas geht nicht ! Da hört bei mir auch der Spaß auf. Direkt der Polizei melden!

Und für mich klang es auch nach Eltern-NSA


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Nein, die NSA kontaktiere ich nur wenn ich ein Backup meiner Festplatte brauche...

Was ich mit den Ausführungen nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, das Eltern sich um ihren Nachwuchs kümmern müssen, im Sinne von unterstützen, begleiten, helfen groß und selbstständig zu werden - dazu gehört aber auch Gefahren abzuwehren, die man als Kind/Jugendlicher einfach noch nicht abschätzen kann, ganz einfach weil die Erfahrung und Einsicht fehlt. Da schließt sich der Kreis wieder, wenn ich als Eltern den Nachwuchs vorbehaltlos alles konsumieren lasse muß ich mich hinterher nicht beschweren wenn die Sache schief geht.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich kann auch gut zwischen Fiktion und Realität differenzieren, meine Eltern sind zum Beispiel von einem Film sehr betroffen, ich fast nie da ich mir dann immer wieder in den Kopf rufe dass das nur ein Film ist.


 das fand ich auch sehr interessant. viele filme wollen zum denken anregen. sie zeichnen zum bsp eine zukunft, wie sie sein könnte, wenn keiner bei bestimmten entwicklungen einhalt gebietet. was gabs denn da alles schönes... zum bsp gattaca (oder mit k? ^^): eine welt, in der krüppel nicht "zulässig" sind. irgendwie so war das. wer keinen ordentlichen genpool hat, wird als aussenseiter behandelt oder gar gelyncht (is so lange her). hier wird quasi ein extrem von toleranz (also eben nicht vorhandensein) besprochen. genauso kann man sicher zuviel toleranz walten lassen, was auch ned gut wäre *denk* oder diverse "bad cop" filme - wer überwacht die überwacher? was kann bei sowas schief gehen? sowas lässt einen halt nachdenklich werden. man versteht im ablaufenden denkprozess vllt sogar die ein oder andere reale regelung (gesetze), die einem bisher dämlich erschienen oder so.

also da gibts genug gute filme, die einen wirklich nachdenklich machen sollten ^^ da dann einfach zu sagen "is ja nur nen film und hat mit wirklichkeit nix zu tun" kann man auch wieder als (kindliche) naivität ansehen ^^

ich durfte zum bsp meinem sohn letztens erklären (naja, er is 4, da is das eh noch ned so möglich), wieso da einer im schummrigen dämmerlicht mit licht rumfuhr, obwohl es ja noch tag war (seine kindliche logik: nachts gehn die lichter an). ich erzählte halt so, dass man autos mit licht einfach besser erkennen kann usw - und plötzlich fiel mir auf, dass genau das selbe mein vater vor ca 10-15 jahren mir erklärt hatte. in etwa den selben worten. da war ich frischer fahranfänger usw. war mir unbegreiflich, wieso man da so eine starre regelung für braucht. ich mein, wenn da einer auf der landstrasse rumfährt, dann wird der ja ned doof rumstehn usw. es kamen mir genug fälle in den kopf, wo es auch ohne licht sehr leicht erkennbar wäre und diese für mich viel zu allgemeine regelung kam mir schlicht doof vor. nu versucht das aber mal in nen gesetzestext zu packen xD die sind für nen justiz-laien ja eh schon son halbes buch mit 7 siegeln. dann noch mit 1000 unterklauseln und bedingungen kommen usw usf... da ist es doch sehr viel einfach einfach - gott verflucht noch eins ^^ - das blöde licht einzuschalten. nachteile bringts kaum, es kann im notfall aber nur vorteile haben.

und von solchen erkenntnissen, wie sehr man seinen eltern irgendwann mal unrecht tat oder wie recht sie doch mit dem und dem dingen hatten, wird man als erwachsener (gerade mit eigenen kindern) doch sehr oft geplagt  wenn ich überleg, was ich teils meinen eltern zugemutet habe, isses nen wunder, das die mich noch mim orsch anschauen  und da bin ich beileibe kein wirklich böses kind gewesen (so kriminalität, drogen und so rotz).


genauso isses dann aber auch irgendwie mit der fsk regelung. es kann eben blöde enden, weil manche schlicht nen knacks weg haben. da verbietet man lieber einmal zuviel, als einmal zu wenig. oder eben die "verharmlosung" von gewalt. also einfach dass schon kinder und jugendliche überall laufend mit gewalt konfrontiert werden. das stumpft einfach ab. macht im richtigen alter was beim bund, geht vllt in ein kriesengebiet - da erlebt ihr früh genug, was waffen usw anrichten. manch einem vergehen dann solche games vllt auch ganz ^^ ich hatte mal nen hauptmann vom flughafen abholen dürfen (war fahrer beim bund) der frisch aus afghanistan oder sowas kam - jong, der ging mir nach dem ersten km aufn keks xD da fuhr auf der einsamen strasse weit vorraus ein auto und kam auf uns zu. nuja, passiert halt. der hatte ernsthaft seine waffe gesucht und sich bereit gemacht. von anderen in der ausbildung für solche einsätze hörte man, die laufen auf keinem stück wiese mehr - minengefahr.

ich weis halt nich, inwiefern man ohne solche persönlichen erfahrungen wirklich trennen kann, zwischen realität und spiel. diese unnützen realitäts-brüllereien laufend ("ey, das mg42 hat garnich den richtigen sound" oder bei world of tanks "wat? der panzer is doch nie mit der kanone/dem turm bla kA was rumgefahren"... mir wärs scheiss egal, würden da fantasiepanzer rumdümpeln ^^) als bsp - ätzend. das sind spiele. aussehen, texturen, sounds - das kann man uU ja der realität nahe bringen, aber wenns das nich is - auch wayne. aber das verhalten einer waffe (mit nem mg brauchste mehrere schuss für nen gegner, mit nem sniper machste nur 80% mit einem schuss weg usw) ist spätestens ein balancinggrund. das in klammern geschriebene wurde ja gern bei bf oder so bemängelt.

bei spielen sollte es ned um ne möglichst reale nachbildung von krieg gehen, sondern um nen möglichst fairen sportlichen wettkampf. und diese einsicht vertreten meiner ansicht nach leider viel zu wenig gamer. jeder vorteil wird gnadenlos ausgenutzt, egal wie unfair er auch is. einfach ätzend sowas. und das ist dann eine art schule fürs leben? die "kiddies" lernen in solchen games ja nich nur amok zu laufen  oder eben den unterschied zw realität oder nicht, sondern eben auch den umgang mit anderen - und der lässt einfach zu sehr zu wünschen übrig. letztens hat sich bei uns im clan einer drüber aufgeregt, dass da ein bekannter spieler (durch mods) sich laufend im ton vergreifen darf und keiner das maul aufmacht. "bringt doch eh nix", "als ob den das juckt"... der benimmt sich wie die axt im walde und wird noch gefeiert, weil er ja so tolle mods für die community liefert xD is klar. einfach mal den arsch in der hose zu haben und sowas rigoroß abzustrafen (ignoranz und ausgrenzung trifft solche leute besonders hart) - auf welche weiße auch immer (is ja ned immer alles spielregel/forentechnisch bla erlaubt)? pah, lieber flamen wir unseren eigenen lieb gewonnenene member blöde an ><


es gibt bei sowas mMn eben nicht nur den aspekt des unterschieds der realität und des spiels/der fiktion dabei. sondern zunehmend auch um soziale aspekte. und gerade in 2terem wird leider viel zu oft gefailed und allein hier wünschte man sich schon ne härtere fsk regelung. nach dem motto "sind die kinder geistig bereit für die große weite onlinewelt? für den sozialen umgang mit einer fremden anonymen gruppe, in der man selbst anonym ist?".

die welt ist nicht immer so simpel, wie es scheint. tiefgründiges nachdenken kommt erst spät (manchmal scheinbar auch nie  ).


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Du hast wirklich recht, bei Filmen die einen zum Nachdenken bewegen zum Beispiel die Welle, musste ich auch nachdenklich werden.


----------



## dominger (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich (14) sehe das genau so...
Es können mir alle "junge" Menschen gerne eine pn schreiben und ich adde euch dann.
Teamspeak hab ich auch :p
Mfg


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Dezember 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> die "kiddies" lernen in solchen games ja nich nur amok zu laufen



Auf diese Zeile habe ich gewartet  DAS stimmt nicht! Amokläufer haben immer bzw. in 90% der Fällen Mobbing als Hauptgrund. "Columbine" hatte den Grund "Doom", das Spiel. "We will put Doom in our life style and every one will be an enemy", so ähnlich hieß es.

Diese Spiele sind in den meisten Fällen nur 5% der Gründe


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

dann hoffe ich, hast du den smiley richtig gedeuted - bin nämlich der selben meinung. man kennt ja den spruch mit dem brot verbieten ^^ der passt da immer ganz gut


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Dezember 2013)

Nein, ich nicht ^^ Wie geht der denn?


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

na, man sollte auch brot verbieten, da 90% aller massenmörder/amokläufer... regelmäßig brot essen  irgendwie so ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, doch ^^


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht einfach mal kontakt zu der ausenwelt verbieten weil 99% der attentäter etc haten mindeatens ein mal kontakt zur ausenwelt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist unmenschlich (siehe Menschenrechte).


----------



## meik19081999 (19. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das ist unmenschlich (siehe Menschenrechte).



-.- frag mal die nsa nach dem menschenrecht Privatsphäre. 
Gibts heutzutage nicht mehr
Nur als bsp


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

bitte closen! nuff said.


----------



## Lexx (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*



debalz schrieb:


> bitte closen! nuff said.


Ich sitze noch in der Unterhose herum.
Kalt ist mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: FSK 18 Vernünftige und Unvernünftige Minderjährige(aka COD-KIDDIE)  Gamer eure Meinungen erfahrungen.*

Da der Thread offenkundig nur noch für Spam verwendet wird > -CLOSED-


----------

